# Help! I think my Nephew killed my car?!?!



## 94BlueMax (Mar 5, 2010)

1st let me start by saying Hello!... now my problem is that my 14 yr old Nephew was "helping" me jump off my car that we were gonna start working on for him to drive. I had my jumper cables connected to my truck correctly but he but the wires on the Maxium backwards (red to neg/black to pos) now i have no power anywhere in the car but the car will run as long as the jumper cables are connected to my truck?? Could it be a fuse or do you think its dead?:wtf:


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Its probably main fuse under the hood.
Or the battery is gone.


----------



## binford123 (Dec 21, 2008)

*How to fix you car*

Good news, there are suppose to be fuses in the trunk that prevent you from damaging your car. Check it out.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

Try a new battery in the car it sounds like you were lucky and havn't done too much damage. Main computer must be ok or it wouldn't run at all. Check all other fuses. Always a good idea to attach the negative jumper to the block of the dead car when jump starting not directly to the battery and always neg to neg, pos to pos of course.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

If your car starts fine with a jump and all other electricals seem OK, then I think Pulsar86 is on the right track with just getting a new battery.


----------



## nickdoof (Oct 9, 2008)

You blew your main fuse. Happens everytime you connect battery backwards. Bat itself should be fine as well.


----------

